# Wolfe Rub Citrus "sticky Wings"



## Puff1 (Dec 17, 2006)

Tried the new Wolfe Rub Citrus today on some little drummies & on some big drummies.
Sprinkled with the rub and put in fridge for an hour.
Grilled direct over lump for about 20 min. Then finished indirect.
I glazed with a sauce made with OJ (some pulp), brown sugar& honey.
Reduced it on the stove till it was syrupy and basted every 10 min.
The rub is very spicy out of the bag but the spice dissapated as they cooked. There was a slight bit of heat in the finished product.
The aroma coming out of the rub is awesome. I left it sitting sealed in a zip loc bag on the counter and I could still smell it when I walked into the kitchen.
Very nice!!!









The big drums burnt a little(at least the bacon did) They had a bit more kick to them than the little drummies.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks awesome ! There seems to be a pic missing....ya know... that cute little kidlet with the huge smile?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 17, 2006)

Your wings looked better than mine! Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 17, 2006)

The glaze sounds interesting. Do you have the proportions that you used?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 17, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> The glaze sounds interesting. Do you have the proportions that you used?



Puff and I talked about this glaze before we cooked.  Not sure his proportions, but I used 2 cups OJ, 1 cup Brown Sugar and 1/2 turb sugar, 1/4 cup honey and about a TBS Cinnamon and reduced 50%.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 17, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks awesome ! There seems to be a pic missing....ya know... that cute little kidlet with the huge smile?


She had a mishap the other day


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 17, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":t0ua0sk9]The glaze sounds interesting. Do you have the proportions that you used?



Puff and I talked about this glaze before we cooked.  Not sure his proportions, but I used 2 cups OJ, 1 cup Brown Sugar and 1/2 turb sugar, 1/4 cup honey and about a TBS Cinnamon and reduced 50%.[/quote:t0ua0sk9]
Damn I forgot the cinnamon!
I really didn't measure just did the taste test. 
But it was pretty close to what you said. 
A little less on the Brown Sugar, and the Turb.
The sauce as it was cooking reminded me of a sweet & sour sauce.
Kind of like what you get at Hop Sing's restaurant


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 17, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[smilie=a_damnit.gif] [smilie=a_damnit.gif] [smilie=a_damnit.gif] 
 I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 17, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bud


----------



## john a (Dec 18, 2006)

That's a great looking batch of wings. If they tasted half as good as they look they must have been wonderful.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 18, 2006)

Pics look good Puff.  real good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 18, 2006)

Puff, is your daughter ok?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 18, 2006)

Food looks good..hope everything else is as welll..


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Puff, is your daughter ok?


Yes she's fine, my Wife was taking her to get her pics taken the other day. She had her X mas dress on, dancing around the house. Her hair was all done up perfect. They walked out the door and I hear screaming.
She fell down the steps and busted her lip pretty good. Blood pouring out of her mouth. It broke my damn heart


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 18, 2006)

Send the pictures to Scotty, he can doctor them up so we won't see all the blood. Hope she is okay!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 18, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It really sucks to be a Dad sometimes.... [smilie=a_blue.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 18, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They sure bounce back quick though


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the spill.....did she have a fat lip for the pics???


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 18, 2006)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about the spill.....did she have a fat lip for the pics???


We didn't get them taken, her lip was huge.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 18, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't have either....btw, just got my wolfe citrus and those wings looked MMM MMM


----------



## JWJR40 (Dec 18, 2006)

Those wings are getting me hungry.


----------



## The Missing Link (Dec 21, 2006)

nice looking wing puff i seem to allways miss the free sample. 8)


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 5, 2007)

CRAW said:
			
		

> You wrapped the legs in bacon?!  Whoa!     How come?
> 
> I'm sure they were incredible.


I saw it on another site there called "chicken lollipops"
My daughter loves them


----------

